# Rad Fan problem on Fiat Ducato 2.8D



## harryl

Can anyone help!! I have a 2001 Fiat Ducato 2.8D Bessacarr. The radiator fan will come on when the engine is not overheating and sometimes stays on after switching off the engine. I then have to disconnect the fan as I am worried that the battery will go flat. Can anyone give me any idea what the cause might be?
Thanks


----------



## eurajohn

The fans are intended to stop overheating not only come on "when" it's overheating, are you sure it's the first fan and not the secondary one which is normally activated when the air con is used? If it's that one, they do normally run on after the engine is off until the sensor has reached it's shut off temperature, it shouldn't run on for long enough to cause a battery problem.


----------



## gm6vxb

Fan will run after the engine is switched off if the temperature is high. It should switch off after a few minutes.
If it continues running then the fan switch on the radiator is faulty. Easy to replace and not too expensive. Obviously check wiring first but if the fan runs the wiring should be ok.
If you have air conditioning the same applies, but do not know where the switch is for this. Probably have to go to an air conditioning vehicle specialist as you will loose gas if you remove the sensor.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## loddy

Sounds like it's working properly :wink: 

Loddy


----------



## harryl

Thanks for advice. My van does not have air conditioning, so no problem there. I am going to try it again and see how long it runs for after I switch engine off. I think it may be the fan switch that could be faulty as it comes on after very short journeys and continues running.
I really appreciate this help.
Thank you


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Fan*

Hi Harry, we had asimilar problem with the fan on our Purgeot MH, it started as you describe but got gradually worse until the fan would come on as soon as I started the engine, even from cold :? :? it got to the stage where the engine control unit shut down into crawler mode 8O 8O 8O (the MH was only 5 months old with 3000 miles) any way , we were in France at the time (Toulouse) so the RAC booked it into a Main Purgeot agent, they had it 18 days!!!!!!!! finally diagnosed the ECU was faulty and replaced it. Problem solved   no further problems when we owned it. But when we returned home spoke to a friend, RAC man, who said often these problems can be fixed by disconnecting the battery leads, both of them, putting a bulb across them to discharge any residue current and reconnecting the leads. This evidently reboots the ECU?

any help?

curlyboy


----------

